# Robert Pattinson pics



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My friend emails me pics of this fine speciman almost daily. Isn't this one awesome? Heehee.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*wow...*

I even get updates mailed to my home!

One can dream!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That one is really nice. This is one of my favorites:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ooooh....how about this one, girls? THIS is my absolute favorite!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I know I can google..but, I have no clue who this guy is??
Cute, though.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Tritia said:


> I know I can google..but, I have no clue who this guy is??
> Cute, though.


 LOL...he's the actor who played Edward in Twilight.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I didn't know who he was either. Haven't seen the movie.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ahhh..somehow with the whole Twilight hype I thought that could be a dude from there. I haven't seen the movie, or even read the books. I thought it was like a teenie bopper thing, no?? 
Oh, and I saw where they put out a Twilight perfume. But, only reason that caught my eye was because I got Nina Ricci perfume in my stocking this Christmas, and it's the same bottle !! ound:

http://jerryfetus.buzznet.com/user/journal/3580531/twilight-comes-out-perfume-smells/


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Theres a Twilight PERFUME!!! Im in love with Twilight, but wow...lol


He is very nice to look at 

p.s. He also played Cedric Diggory in HP, and he was in Vanity Fair for a moment at the end, lol, he was Reece Witherspoon's son as the older version  He's Brittish


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*one of my favorites too..*

I really like the one from vanity fair with the sunglasses.

My daughter says I am embarrassing her! I'm only 30 years older than he is!

What I love about him is his charm, and he is joking half the time and people take him seriously about wanting to wear a dress, never bathing or washing his hair, and so many silly things that they take at his word. He is joking! Don't they see he has answered these dumb questions so many times that he has to find a way to laugh at himself!

I so appreciate British humor. We americans need to learn to be less serious about ourselves at times!

I can be enamored...after all my husband was voted best looking in his high school class...something that makes him turn hot pink to this day! I guess when you are good looking you don't have to worry about it...


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

LOL Kim! He's so hot, although my husband would be pi$$ed if he heard me say that!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Lest we forget he also was of Harry Potter fame as Cedric Diggory...


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Krimmyk said:


> Lest we forget he also was of Harry Potter fame as Cedric Diggory...


ahh..another i haven't seen, lol.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Krimsin - my son reminded me of that!!!!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

yes...I found it amusing that they advertised the new harry potter movie before Twilight played....I had to explain why I found it amusing to my friends, but I did  advertising a movie he was in before one he is in..... yeah, lol

The one where he is biting his thumb is my favorite


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*possessed...*

Well I still like those photos from the Vanity Fair shoot best...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*If Riki were a man, he'd look like this!*

And if Daisy was a woman, she'd look like this!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I hate seeing Bella all done up. She needs to stay normal around Robert until Breaking Dawn. She really is beautiful, though.

Tritia - you'd better get reading!!!!!


----------

